# Relocating a dog from the UK to Dubai - Estimated Costs?



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Were moving in the next few days and we have decided that our dog should come with us (we feel the guilt but cannot part with him) - He will be coming out the following month or so, once we are settled.

I have found lots of company names (thanks to the site) but cannot find anything with regards to costing??? (we want a rough idea, so we know what to expect when the time comes)

He is a small dog under 5kg and ideally we want a door to door service if possible. 

Has anyone has recently gone through this process from the UK and could you give us a rough figure of how much its going cost??

Were thinking around £1k but again we can't really find any info so its a wild guess :fingers crossed:

Thanks


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

In 2011 we looked at bringing our dog here, if I remember right we had a quote around gbp 1500 for our labrador (30kg?) Using Emirates cargo glasgow to dubai - that was with us completing all UK and UAE paperwork ourselves and dropping the dog to Cargo handler in glasgow and picking up in Dubai.

We never went ahead in the end as job and housing were unsettled here for a good while after we arrived, in the end a friend who was looking after the dog in the meantime made a good case to keep him there. Sad but better for our dog I think as he's getting on a bit :/


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

If you contact the pet relocation companies they will provide you with quotes.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

i personally don't like dogs, have never owned one, but i would hazard a guess specially for a smaller dog, moving him a quarter way across the planet may not be the best thing for him? i would reckon it would be more humane to see if you could find him a loving home back there? i don't know, just asking...

recently saw a larger dog in a crate sitting on the tarmac while waiting to be loaded on to the aircraft, and even though i was behind sound dampening glass, could clearly make out the poor creature was howling in distress...


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

BBmover said:


> If you contact the pet relocation companies they will provide you with quotes.


we will but would like at least a rough estimate so we have something to compare it to before we contact them for quotes.


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> In 2011 we looked at bringing our dog here, if I remember right we had a quote around gbp 1500 for our labrador (30kg?) Using Emirates cargo glasgow to dubai - that was with us completing all UK and UAE paperwork ourselves and dropping the dog to Cargo handler in glasgow and picking up in Dubai.
> 
> We never went ahead in the end as job and housing were unsettled here for a good while after we arrived, in the end a friend who was looking after the dog in the meantime made a good case to keep him there. Sad but better for our dog I think as he's getting on a bit :/


Thanks for the info


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Then you are not qualified to comment.

There are many pet owners in Dubai of all nationalities, although the greater share proportionally are western.

Shipping costs vary. I strongly suggest that you contact Alison at Dubai Doghouse FZE (you can find it by googling the name online). I know people who have worked with her and she knows all the ins and outs of shipping and the various options available. 




imac said:


> _*i personally don't like dogs, have never owned one*_, but i would hazard a guess specially for a smaller dog, moving him a quarter way across the planet may not be the best thing for him? i would reckon it would be more humane to see if you could find him a loving home back there? i don't know, just asking....


Still don't understand why some people don't like dogs or cats. It's silly.


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi

We brought our two spaniels out in January this year and was very worried about the travel for them. We used PetAir UK who handled everything for us from collecting in the UK to dropping off at our villa in Dubai. 

We were so impressed, both dogs arrived safe and sound which was a great relief and we were surprised with how they actually were when we got them.

The costs for both of them was in the region of 3k GBP which was money well spent in our eyes and they love the desert runs and trips to the lakes. During the summer you just have to walk them in the morning and evenings.

Hope this helps.

Darren


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Then you are not qualified to comment.
> 
> There are many pet owners in Dubai of all nationalities, although the greater share proportionally are western.
> 
> ...


Thank you  

My sentiments exactly, not sure why they posted if they have no interest in animals and felt the need to make me feel guilt over us choosing to care for our dog ourselves.


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

Hull-Heppy said:


> Hi
> 
> We brought our two spaniels out in January this year and was very worried about the travel for them. We used PetAir UK who handled everything for us from collecting in the UK to dropping off at our villa in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info, very useful


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I suggest doing the export things in UK (by a company or yourself) and handle import paperwork yourself. The quotes here are ridiculous and I do not recommend Alison. She said I am rude when I told her that her prices are very high. For example: quotation from Alison to handle out of hours (after 4pm) dog import including delivery was AED 4500. I did it myself for AED 1500. Import permit is AED 500, vet inspection fee on the airport is AED 1000. I personally don't mind paying extra for the convenience but not three times more.

DKC has a fantastic guide here.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Then you are not qualified to comment...


i asked a question, based on what i observed...



TallyHo said:


> ...There are many pet owners in Dubai of all nationalities, although the greater share proportionally are western...


what the hell does that have to do with anything? and who bought up nationality anyway? this whole nationality/indian/arab thing seems to be becoming a theme in your posts lately...



TallyHo said:


> Still don't understand why some people don't like dogs or cats. It's silly.


i never said i don't like cats, i don't like dogs... and i don't like them because i've been mauled by one when i was a kid... there is still a chunk of my muscle missing... and remember it like it was yesterday...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You seem particularly sensitive, no? 

You do not own pets, you have no experience owning pets in Dubai, so you do not know about pet shipping or what it's like to own pets here, so you are not qualified to offer fair advice on the pros and cons of owning a pet. In all the years I've been posting on here, all the naysayers were people who fully admitted to not having pets and never having pets, yet everyone I know who have pets in Dubai are very happy with their pets.

I have been attacked and badly beaten by fellow human beings to the point I needed a hospital stay, but does that mean I don't like people? Don't be daft. Dogs are no different. There are breeds I'm not comfortable with such as pit bulls and rotweilers, but there are other breeds I'm very happy to be around, such as labradors. To write off all dogs is silly. 

As regards nationalities, it is a valid point. There's no denying that while there are pet owners of all nationalities and religions, some are much more prone to dislike of pet animals. Dogs are not popular in the Islamic world out of a tradition and belief that dogs are dirty and haram. If you want to pretend there aren't cultural differences among various regions of the world that can affect perspectives on pet ownership and treatment of animals, fine, but that's for you, not me. 



imac said:


> i asked a question, based on what i observed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> ...you are not qualified to offer fair advice on the pros and cons of owning a pet...


again, i was asking a question, i was *not* giving advice... i confessed to not liking dogs in the very first sentence of my post, making it abundantly clear that in fact i am *not* qualified to give, nor was i professing to give, any kind of advice... 

and it had *nothing* to do with the pros or cons of owning a pet... my *question* related to *transporting* said pet a quarter way across the planet, based on what i had observed first hand at an airport...



TallyHo said:


> ...I have been attacked and badly beaten by fellow human beings to the point I needed a hospital stay, but does that mean I don't like people? Don't be daft. Dogs are no different. There are breeds I'm not comfortable with such as pit bulls and rotweilers, but there are other breeds I'm very happy to be around, such as labradors. To write off all dogs is silly...


to you, your's... 

i wont ever say what goes through your own mind in any specific situation is daft or not, its your personal perspective... and it continues to be your's as long as it does not impact anyone else...

i don't like dogs, and i never will... 

and regardless of you thinking its daft or otherwise is not going to change that for me... but my perspective is limited to me, and i don't go around telling people not to have dogs... they are free to do so as long as they are responsible for them... 

i also recognize that there are responsible pet owners, and there are the opposite... and that many of them are my family, friends and neighbors... and because of that, i will come in contact with dogs... and i will tolerate them... but i still wont like them... but at the same time, i recognize the emotional bond their owners have with them...



TallyHo said:


> ...As regards nationalities, it is a valid point. There's no denying that while there are pet owners of all nationalities and religions, some are much more prone to dislike of pet animals. Dogs are not popular in the Islamic world out of a tradition and belief that dogs are dirty and haram. If you want to pretend there aren't cultural differences among various regions of the world that can affect perspectives on pet ownership and treatment of animals, fine, but that's for you, not me.


i never said it was not a valid point, i said there was no necessity to make that point in the first place...

what i *did* say is, in your specific case, the whole nationality/arab/indian thing seems to be popping up more often than not where its not actually required or even referenced in any prior segments of that conversation...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

one more thing... although i don't like dogs, that does not mean i hate them... i don't like them and prefer to avoid them... 

but that being said, when i saw the poor creature left in a small crate on an airport tarmac waiting to be loaded into the cargo hold, having to deal with the loud scary sounds of airplane engines revving all around him, he clearly seemed in distress, and i assume he was howling because he was frightened...

the fact that i don't like his kind does NOT automatically mean i did not feel empathy for the animal... i did... hence my question in this thread...


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Probably the cargo and airplane part is not the best experience for the dogs or any animal for that matter, but unless they come up with some first class solution and sky pet bar, it will stay like that.

Frankly speaking, dogs settle pretty well in new environment. They may need a week or two but they will adapt eventually, unlike humans who sometimes cannot adapt to the new place regardless of the time spent.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Malbec said:


> DKC has a fantastic guide here.


Hi Laduree,

I can highly recommend DKC who I used previously and they delivered my pet directly to my villa safe and sound


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

On following point I will still have to strongly disagree.

It is important for any pet owner coming from the West to be aware that they are moving to a part of the world where many people, due to cultural differences, have a strong dislike and contempt for pet animals. And this is something that has been specifically told and repeated to me again and again by my own Arab and Pakistani friends, who are pet owners themselves. 

It's something to be aware of and to be pragmatic about. Just like all the other lessons on cultural sensitivity we're repeatedly told to be aware of when we move to Dubai. We live in a culturally diverse city and there are still, whether you like it or not, cultural traits that distinguish different cultural groups of people (as a group, certainly not implying every single person shares that trait). If you move here assuming everyone is just like everyone you knew in Canada, you are setting yourself up for some serious cultural blunders. 





imac said:


> what i *did* say is, in your specific case, the whole nationality/arab/indian thing seems to be popping up more often than not where its not actually required or even referenced in any prior segments of that conversation...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> On following point I will still have to strongly disagree.
> 
> It is important for any pet owner coming from the West to be aware that they are moving to a part of the world where many people, due to cultural differences, have a strong dislike and contempt for pet animals. And this is something that has been specifically told and repeated to me again and again by my own Arab and Pakistani friends, who are pet owners themselves.
> 
> It's something to be aware of and to be pragmatic about. Just like all the other lessons on cultural sensitivity we're repeatedly told to be aware of when we move to Dubai. We live in a culturally diverse city and there are still, whether you like it or not, cultural traits that distinguish different cultural groups of people (as a group, certainly not implying every single person shares that trait). If you move here assuming everyone is just like everyone you knew in Canada, you are setting yourself up for some serious cultural blunders.


fair point...

friends?


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for the useful information guys  

It started to get a little heated, but as Mr Bennet would say - 'what do we live for but to make sport for out neighbours' hahah


----------

